# Cheapest Foods to buy when Getting first apartment



## Dynghetti (Aug 7, 2007)

ill be living with Myself and 2-3 other roomamtes in about 2-3 weeks. What foods should i get to start a healthy diet and lose weight to get cut. Normally college students eat 99% junk food and party alot.(more calories)

But i want to get cut while i leave with just my buddies. & become my own man if that seems right.

Also i will be tight on money. because of rent/car etc.. So i need the cheapest foods.

If anyone have any ideas please put them down. I would be very grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Valias (Aug 7, 2007)

I was making a list once, i should continue it. Pretty much came to the conclusion that gram for gram protein wise eggs were the most affordable.

Chicken was close too, breast, but it has no other calories (where as eggs have fat) so you'll have to buy more.

Tuna in Brine: $1 = 27.904g
Skim milk: $1 = 22.54g
cottage cheese: $1 = 24.32g
chicken breast: $1 = 30.7g
eggs: $1 = 32.2g

This was australian, as you can per $ eggs were the best, (in australia)


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

When I head off to skewl in a couple of weeks, I'll be buying the following:

Carbs - bulk brown rice, multigrain bread, bulk baked potatoes.
Protein - Eggs, chicken breast, cottage cheese, skim milk, tuna.
Fats - Natural PB, Omega 3 Mayo.

Some of the items listed aren't going to be cheaper than anything else, but if you manage your money properly you'll be saving enough money avoiding the crap you used to eat on a weekly basis that buying these healthier options will save you money in the process.

What skewl do you go to?


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 7, 2007)

also grab some old fashioned oats (the big tub) and some whites (ones that are on sale).  unless you can do it the old fashion way.  i am personally terrible at that kind of stuff though so I just buy a huge carton of egg whites.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

Good call.  Big bucket of oats are a great source of carbs.


----------



## Dynghetti (Aug 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> When I head off to skewl in a couple of weeks, I'll be buying the following:
> 
> Carbs - bulk brown rice, multigrain bread, bulk baked potatoes.
> Protein - Eggs, chicken breast, cottage cheese, skim milk, tuna.
> ...



local community college but im moving out from home


----------



## Just because (Aug 7, 2007)

Milk
eggs
oats
bananas and apples are cheap
canned vegatales


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

Fresh or frozen is cheaper than canned veggies.  Canned veggies are garbage.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Fresh or frozen is cheaper than canned veggies.  Canned veggies are garbage.



I've never touched canned veggies; do you even get the nutrition from the vegetable if it's canned?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

There is very little nutrients left in canned veggies.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

Jodi said:


> There is very little nutrients left in canned veggies.



...so whats the point of eating them?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

There isn't


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Probably not the best, but I get those frozen blocks of veggies that cost about $.89 a piece. Taste fine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 7, 2007)

I eat frozen vegetables like candy.  

Jodi, how are they compared to regular veggies?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2007)

Frozen is a billion times better than canned.

Not as good as fresh but there is little difference.  The freezing doesn't remove that many nutrients providing they are frozen when fresh.


----------



## Just because (Aug 7, 2007)

good to know. i dont really eated canned anything but i figure its cheaper than the frozen stuff. i buy the frozen bags where u can just throw in the microwave for 5 minutes and there done. makes about 3 cups worth and they cost about a $2 bucks a peace


----------



## zonaguy03 (Aug 7, 2007)

with that in mind, i like to burn my broccoli.  nutrients go bye bye??


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

Add a juice ( or sugar free cordial if you dont do fruit juices) and least A fruit, some chilli garlic and herbs to keep your immune system and digestion working for you, and besides any supplements we might hav, that's probably pretty close to how alot of us eat ideally anyway.


----------



## rmcfar (Aug 7, 2007)

if you need to mix it up (i sure do) buy a box of cheap steaks, they are usually leaner because the fat in steaks is what makes it more tender, and more expensive.

just marinate the steaks in beer for a few hours and it will soften up the meat enough that it doesnt feel like you are eating rubber. 

p.s. dont drink the beer you used to soak the steak in ( i know its tempting)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tunafish
Raw broccoli
Natty PB
Cottage Cheese
Eggs
Fruits
Yams
Brown Rice
Oatmeal
Turkey Burgers


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 7, 2007)

corned beef, milk,


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 7, 2007)

Id wait to buy the meat until labor day. They usually have awesome meat deals on holidays for chicken, beef, etc.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2007)

whole grain pasta
oats


----------

